# An amazing picture



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

My daughters friend as learning difficulties and went to a specialist school but when she found out my daughter was pregnant she wanted to make something special for the baby, she knows my daughter loves tigers so as spent months drawing and colouring this for the nursery in secret.
I know it will have been a difficult task for her bless her, but this is the result.
She took the picture to have it framed professionally.
WOW it's one amazing picture don't you agree.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Fantastic. Something to e treasured.


----------



## Rhonda-may (Feb 15, 2012)

It's beautiful and definitely worth treasuring


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Stunning work. Your daughters friend is very gifted.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Whoa. That is incredible!

Zooming in on the image doesn't reveal how it was made. What is the medium it is done in?


----------



## Gillianmary (Aug 7, 2011)

Stunning. She is very talented.


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

Wonderful and would have taken her alot of hours .


----------



## Kooka (Sep 1, 2011)

She is a person realising her abilities. So well done!


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

KroSha said:


> Whoa. That is incredible!
> 
> Zooming in on the image doesn't reveal how it was made. What is the medium it is done in?


She traced the tiger, then coloured it in with some kind of felt tips that she purchased from ebay, the colours are blue and orange even though the picture looks red, if she had got a girl she was going to use an orange frame :thumbup:


----------



## lynncarol33 (Aug 1, 2013)

Amazing! Love the bright colors.


----------



## sunkitty13 (May 1, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

This is an awesome picture,your daughters friend may have learning difficulties,but she also has amazing talents,this is definitely a keeper.


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Beautiful piece of art.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

He'll enjoy that in his room for years!


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

Stunning!


----------



## Madjesty (Jul 26, 2012)

Wow that's gorgeous


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

amazing no matter how it was done.............


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

Wow! She is very talented!


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Fascinating technique. Looks great and should be treasured.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Gladrags said:


> This is an awesome picture,your daughters friend may have learning difficulties,but she also has amazing talents,this is definitely a keeper.


I agree, hopefully she will become an artist?


----------



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

Thank you for sharing this story. They say - "A picture is worth a thousand words." This picture is worth many more!


----------



## elsie lacey (Dec 31, 2012)

Very well done. Bless her!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Amazing picture and story! She really has talent!


----------



## lneighbors3 (Oct 19, 2011)

Gladrags said:


> This is an awesome picture,your daughters friend may have learning difficulties,but she also has amazing talents,this is definitely a keeper.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

She couldn't wait to give it to my grandson Charlie, my daughter passed him to her while she opened it, and she said are you sure it's ok for me to hold him, bless her, my daughter did a photo shoot for her with him.
They have been friends for 20 yrs we used to live a few doors away from them and no one ever made friends with her.
My daughter is going to ask her mum if it would be ok to ask her to be one of Charlie's godmothers.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

That is a wonderful gift. IT is also amazing art work and very sweet.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Great picture! She did a beautiful job.. :thumbup:


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

What a fabulous "labor of love".


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

The picture is fantastic, your daughter's friend is so talented!


----------



## mgayles (Mar 8, 2013)

How creative! Your daughter has a kind heart.


----------



## Grannie maggie (Oct 30, 2012)

Splendid work, a real treasure :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Gladrags said:


> This is an awesome picture,your daughters friend may have learning difficulties,but she also has amazing talents,this is definitely a keeper.


Gladrags said it first but it is exactly what I was thinking! Her learning disabilities does not stop her artistic flow.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

That is awesome!


----------



## spynie (Dec 12, 2011)

Absolutely mind blowing


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

She is a true artist. So kind of her to do a wonderful picture like that. Lots of hugs to her.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

It's fantastic and something to treasure &#128158;


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

LOVELY.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

it is wonderful!


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

That IS a beauty!!!


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Absolutely amazing for sure!


----------



## triana (May 2, 2012)

Oh my word! That is wonderful and a real treasure to receive I'm sure.


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Susanrph (Aug 2, 2012)

Terrific picture and a wonderful story. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

not only is the talent extreme...but the patience she had to finish the project was awesome..she is quite gifted!!
Blessings


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

dccjb said:


> My daughters friend as learning difficulties and went to a specialist school but when she found out my daughter was pregnant she wanted to make something special for the baby, she knows my daughter loves tigers so as spent months drawing and colouring this for the nursery in secret.
> I know it will have been a difficult task for her bless her, but this is the result.
> She took the picture to have it framed professionally.
> WOW it's one amazing picture don't you agree.


The young lady has a special talent. Great gift!


----------



## eeyori1955 (Jun 6, 2013)

Etraordinary, I absolutely love it. very talented.


----------



## Beth72 (Sep 23, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Fantastic. Something to e treasured.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## elfiestouch (Aug 31, 2011)

God works in a strange way. A person can have a disability in one way and be so gifted in another. This young lady sure has what it takes to be an artist. Hope her folks encourage her to follow up in this direction. Would love to hear more about her.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

That's just gorgeous! The frame sets it off beautifully. Just goes to show that we all have different, unique talents and there should NOT be the word DISabled. At least IMHO. I'm not trying to start a discussion or a fight, I think this young woman did an awesome job!


----------



## Carol77584 (Aug 31, 2011)

Very unique!


----------



## Poffas (Jan 30, 2013)

Absolutely stunning :thumbup:


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Incredible :thumbup:


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Really cool. Your daughter must be thrilled.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

nice :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

That is amazing!!!


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

Your daughter is so loved. What a wonderful gift.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

What a great gift, and it's from the heart. Your friend's daughter did this wonderfully well.


----------



## heatherb (Apr 14, 2013)

Really good, despite her difficulties quite often there is hidden talents xx


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

Amazing. Work of art.


----------



## conig (Jun 15, 2011)

Grammy Toni said:


> What a great gift, and it's from the heart. Your friend's daughter did this wonderfully well.


ordinary art + heart = extraordinary artistry

All Detroit Tigers fans would love it.


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

Beautiful - what a treasure :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

It's beautiful.


----------



## Bleeshea (Jul 12, 2013)

Awesome work. That is something you guys will treasure forever.


----------



## Louisew (Oct 14, 2012)

Beautiful, she has a great eye! I would love to have this...


----------



## nikka (Nov 27, 2011)

Amazing and certainly unique.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Beautiful, just think of all the love that went into it. Definitely a treasure.


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

Fantastic!


----------



## lora monier (Feb 13, 2014)

Learning difficulties perhaps, but gifted artistically. What a fantastic gift to treasure.


----------



## Knitter Betty (May 21, 2011)

Very beautiful!! Love the contrasting colors. She spent a lot
of time on it.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Just beautiful. It is sure to be treasured.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Awwww cute!!!!


----------

